# Recommended Finish for Fish Tank Cabinet/Stand



## markbb (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello All,

This is my first post here as well and I am looking forward to this community. I an a novice woodworker but am enjoying it immensely. Recently I completed a cabinet that will be used as a stand for a large salt water fish tank. I have a question on a recommended finish/sealer. I have stained the piece with a minwax oil based stain but want to ensure a good sealing finish as this piece will be subject to alot of moisture from the tank systems. This will include some salt water spray. I was thinking of using some danish oil and then a spar urethane as a final seal but thought I would reach out to the board for advice.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Danish oil (mineral spirits- oil-varnish mix) is meant to be applied to bare wood. Spar varnish is long oil varnish(has more oil the normal varnish). If it were me I would apply a coat of shellac-excellent water vapor protection- then 2-3 coats of a regular varnish,sheen of your choice. I probably would have painted it with a good quality paint.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

I would try "Wipe-on-poly". Polyurethane by (I think) Minmax. East to apply and comes in gloss or satin. I love it!

Regards, Tom


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

On the one's I make I use a two part plastic coating, very durable and tough. As we no that water and wood do not mix well, and salt water is not good at all. The finish is easy to apply and, looks great when finished.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

chippypah said:


> On the one's I make I use a two part plastic coating, very durable and tough. As we no that water and wood do not mix well, and salt water is not good at all. The finish is easy to apply and, looks great when finished.
> Cheers
> Pete


Pete is too modest to post a link to one of his fish tanks, so here is one.

http://www.routerforums.com/84850-post1.html

I believe he is in the process of a production run for friends.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Would you mind explaining what you mean by a two part plastic finish.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## markbb (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you all for the feedback, I can tell I am going to enjoy this forum immensely. Pete some nice work would you have any plans for the canopy? That will be next after the stand. (Thanks for posting the pics Harry )


----------

